
The cost of cross-border payments needs to drop - r0n0j0y
https://www.economist.com/leaders/2019/04/13/the-cost-of-cross-border-payments-needs-to-drop
======
jefernandez99
There's a paywall on the article but, does it mention the immense legal
barriers on remittances?

